
Amazon SageMaker Ground Truth - mcrute
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/amazon-sagemaker-ground-truth-build-highly-accurate-datasets-and-reduce-labeling-costs-by-up-to-70/
======
sokoloff
I love things like this. It's beautifully recursive in a way: AWS sees a lot
of machine learning, AWS adopts tools to help people do it, people see
training data problems, AWS has some machine learning expertise and realizes
that they can help you auto-label your dataset.

